
Show HN: I debunk 5G threat's in my latest Newsletter - primMK
https://outsideplatoscave.substack.com/p/outside-platos-cave-4
======
dang
Please don't put "Show HN" on reading material. That's against the rules
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)),
because otherwise every post would have Show HN on it, defeating the purpose.

------
xchip
If it is true that it is that safe all these conspiracies would end for good
if a scientist would put himself and his mother next to a 5G antenna radiating
at maximum power.

We do clinical trials for every single substance, as a scientist I'd like to
see serious clinical trials for 5G too.

Unfortunately all we get is loose info and "according to experts", a thing
that obviously feds the fears.

